# Underwater Macro



## GRbenji (Feb 21, 2011)

Did a 4D/4N trip onboard the MV Balck Manta to the Similan Islands, Koh Bon, Richelieu Rocks and Boonsung Wreck.  Here are some of the photos taken.  More can be view at my blog in my sig.

#1 - Goby on whip coral.






#2 - Goby and shrimp partner.





#3 - Another Goby and its partner.





#4


----------



## GRbenji (Feb 21, 2011)

#5 - Tiger Egg Cowrie





#6 - Juvenile Rock Mover Wrasse





#7 - Harlequin shrimp





#8 - Mating cuttlefish


----------



## Davor (Feb 22, 2011)

Spectacular colors and clarity, my favorites are #7 and #8 , simply beautiful.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cool.  Cuttlefish are so entertaining.  I could watch them all day.


----------



## BradSut26 (Feb 22, 2011)

great colors! i wish i could try this!


----------



## GRbenji (Feb 23, 2011)

Davor said:


> Spectacular colors and clarity, my favorites are #7 and #8 , simply beautiful.



Thanks Davor.



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Very cool.  Cuttlefish are so entertaining.  I could watch them all day.



Thank you.  Too bad my tank couldn't last that long. 



BradSut26 said:


> great colors! i wish i could try this!



Thanks Brad.


----------



## JbleezyJ (Feb 23, 2011)

#7 is my fav also very nice!


----------



## cnutco (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice!  We don't get a lot of underwater here...  shame.  Great colors.  I too like #7 the best.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## schwa6970 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice shots! I cant wait to get a Macro Lens. Unfortunately I cant dive but I have brought the Reef to me in a 65 gallon tank- Reef Keeping the other expensive hobby of mine LOL!!  I have one uploaded of one of my fish in the galleries but like I said from an aquarium not the wild.
Love the pics. 
What settings are you using on the camera to get the Light ,etc. Pardon the Newb Question but I am so confused right now.


----------



## GRbenji (Feb 23, 2011)

JbleezyJ said:


> #7 is my fav also very nice!



Thanks you.  I love Harlequin shrimp too.  Too bad couldn't get a side view of it as it was in a tight crack.



cnutco said:


> Very nice!  We don't get a lot of underwater here...  shame.  Great colors.  I too like #7 the best.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks.  Like to see more divers sharing their shots here too.



schwa6970 said:


> Nice shots! I cant wait to get a Macro Lens. Unfortunately I cant dive but I have brought the Reef to me in a 65 gallon tank- Reef Keeping the other expensive hobby of mine LOL!!  I have one uploaded of one of my fish in the galleries but like I said from an aquarium not the wild.
> Love the pics.
> What settings are you using on the camera to get the Light ,etc. Pardon the Newb Question but I am so confused right now.



Thank you.  For underwater lighting, I use 2 Inon Z240 strobes.  The aperture, shutter and ISO settings is pretty similar to topside macro depending on situations.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 23, 2011)

those are amazing for underwater. you must do this professionally because i know a good underwater housing is very very expensive.


----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice shots .. Congrats 

My friend makes underwater photos with the G12, he have got the flashes also.. But he is always facing difficulties in the white balance, the photo are really light blueish.. Any tips how have you reached to this wonderful color balance?

Thank you in advance..


----------



## LittleOnePhotography (Mar 19, 2011)

These are beautiful! I can't believe how sharp they are! Nice job....


----------



## GRbenji (Mar 22, 2011)

CNCO said:


> those are amazing for underwater. you must do this professionally because i know a good underwater housing is very very expensive.



Thanks for the compliment.  Guess I'll keep this as a pastimes for the moment.



Samerr9 said:


> Very nice shots .. Congrats
> 
> My friend makes underwater photos with the G12, he have got the flashes also.. But he is always facing difficulties in the white balance, the photo are really light blueish.. Any tips how have you reached to this wonderful color balance?
> 
> Thank you in advance..



Firstly, shoot in RAW so can adjust WB easier later.  In underwater photography, try to get close to subject.  Macro with G12 shldn't be much problem if have strobe(s).  For large subject, good to have those Wide Angle wetlens so can get real close to subject.  Otherwise, strobes may not be powerful enough to light the subject and also likely has problem with backscatter.



LittleOnePhotography said:


> These are beautiful! I can't believe how sharp they are! Nice job....


 
Thank you for the nice words.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice esp like 1 and 7.


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 1, 2011)

wow i love the colors they, stand out alot:thumbup:


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 2, 2011)

Love #5!!


----------



## GRbenji (Oct 15, 2011)

More underwater macro from trips done this year.

Pygmy Seahorse
#9






#10





#11


----------



## GRbenji (Oct 15, 2011)

Emperor Shrimp
#12





#13





#14


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 15, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## GRbenji (Oct 15, 2011)

#15 - Squat Lobster





#16 - Starfish Shrimp





#17 - Donald Duck Shrimp


----------



## GRbenji (Oct 15, 2011)

Frogfish

#18





#19





#20





#21





#22





#23


----------



## amrannoordin (Oct 16, 2011)

oh wow!


----------



## carlos58 (Oct 19, 2011)

great set and great shots


----------

